# خطوط انتاج مهمة



## اداري وصناعي (8 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

على اخوتي السلام تحية

للمرة الثالثة يا اخوة اطلب هذا الطلب وللاسف ولا واحد يرد

لدينا مشروع هو تعليب البقوليات بعد الطبخ وجعلها جاهزة للاستعمال 

(الفاصوليا و الفول و البازيلاء) ومن ثم تعليبها في علب صفيح

اتمنى منكم مساعدتي.. ما هي الخطوط التي يحتاجها هذا المشروع؟ 
​


----------



## اداري وصناعي (8 مايو 2007)

اتمنى منك المساعدة


----------



## Eng.Foam (22 مايو 2007)

عزيزي لا اتوقع ان تجد اجابة هنا ولكن ما عليم الا ان تجد احد الموردين للماكنات التعليب وخطوة خطوة ستتعرف على نوعية الماكينا وستجد ان الكثيرين يمكنهم انا يجهزو لكم خطوط من المناولة الى التوريد


----------



## محمد فوزى (22 مايو 2007)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu.Nrv...p://www.pacline.com/foodpackingoperations.asp


----------



## منصف (18 يونيو 2007)

اداري وصناعي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> على اخوتي السلام تحية
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز لو تريد عناون شركة ممكن ابعتلك فى هذا الخصوص وهى شركة من ايطاليا متخصصة فى هذا العمل


----------



## مبتدئ1 (19 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

وهل تبخل علينا نحن اخي منصف بهده المعلومات........ فلربما استفاد منها احد الزوار


----------



## مبتدئ1 (19 يونيو 2007)

اما نصيحتي للاخ الباحث عن هده المعلومات هي البحث او استشارة الموردين


----------



## مبتدئ1 (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم

وينك يا اخي منصف مازلنا في الانتظار ويا اخي الكريم eng alkurad ياريت اتشاركنا وتفيدنا 

تحياتي


----------



## م عدي المعايطه (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا سيدي انت بحاجة الى مكابس هيدروليكية وقوالب تشكيل معادن وتكون هذه بقياسات محددة وحسابات للحصول على الاوعية التي تريد حفض الاطعمة بها كذلك تحتاج الى ماكنات لعمل طلاء لهذة الاوعية فسوف تقوم بطلائها من الداخل بمادة القصدير وذلك لعدم تفاعل المواد الغذائية مع معدن الوعاء


----------



## مبتدئ1 (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكر يا اخي م عدي المعايطه على الرد ........
هدا شي بسيط يمكن شراء هده العلب من السوق المحلية اي بدون ما اصنعها انا واخسر عليها فيقتصر عملي على تعبئة العلبة بالمنتج واغلاقها فقط ...


----------

